# capacidad de las celdas excel



## quemero73 (Feb 13, 2008)

Espero que mi consulta no sea trillada y de haber sido ya contestada favor de indicarme el hilo del post e ire automaticamente.


Usamos en el trabajo el excel como base de datos, en  los mismos ingresamos informacion como ser calle. altura  nombres etc.. pero la zona de OBSERVACIONES ahi muchas veces  se vuelca mucha informacion..

CUAL ES EL MAXIMO DE CARACTERES que uno puede volcar, dado que a veces cuando hacemos alguna copia  no aparece LA TOTALIDAD DE LO AHI VERTIDO EN LA COPIA, o cuando hacemos un FILTRO,  a veces la plabra usada para el filtro QUEDA FUERA DE LA BUSQUEDA por la extension del texto ahi vertido.. me hago entender?  


y por otro lado, hay alguna forma de LIMITAR la cantidad de caracteres posibles de ser insertados para justamente NO TENER PROBLEMAS DE COPIADO O BUSQUEDA?


agradezco toda ayuda y si no me hago entender volveria a explicarlo en otras palabras

excelente foro y sera fuente continua para mi de informacion.

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 14, 2008)

quemero73 said:


> CUAL ES EL MAXIMO DE CARACTERES que uno puede volcar,


 
Una celda puede contener hasta 2<SUP>15</SUP>-1 caracteres (32,767).

La pregunta es ¿cómo las vas a ver? Tom Urtis y yo jugamos con eso hace como tres o cuatro años y logramos ver como 8 o 10 mil creo. Después de eso no se puede ver en la barra formula ni en una celda con "word wrap" encendido.

Si copia toda la hoja y no una celda solamente se copia las primeras 255 characteres de cada celda.



quemero73 said:


> y por otro lado, hay alguna forma de LIMITAR la cantidad de caracteres posibles de ser insertados para justamente NO TENER PROBLEMAS DE COPIADO O BUSQUEDA?


 
No entiendo la pregunta.


----------



## quemero73 (Feb 14, 2008)

a ver si me explico...

CONDICIONAR A LA CELDA PARA QUE CUANDO SE LLEGUE A LA CANTIDAD DE 255 CARACTERES, ESTA CELDA NO PERMITA SEGUIR ESCRIBIENDO NADA Y DE ESTE MODO EVITAR EL PROBLEMA DEL COPIADO YA QUE CON LA CANTIDAD DE REGISTROS QUE TIENE LA HOJA ES IMOSIBLE DARSSE CUENTA QUE CELDA PUEDE TENER MAS DE 255 CARACTERES.


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 14, 2008)

Se puede hacer un par de cosas.

Para celdas nuevas del menú: Data > Validation. Y en el listado escoge _Text Length_ y abajito de eso _less than or equal to_ y el largo máximo.
Para celdas ya existentes puede usar: Format > Conditional Formatting y escoger _Formula Is_ y poner la fórmula _=len(a1<SUP>a</SUP>)>255_ y cambiar el formato como fondo rojo o algo así.
Y un último comentario -- ¡NO TIENE QUE GRITARNOS (ESCRIBIR EN TODO MAYÚSCULA EN UN FORO ES GRITAR)! Responderemos igual si usa su voz normal. :wink:
<HR>
a. Cambie esta "A1" a la dirección de la celda que está formateando.


----------



## quemero73 (Feb 15, 2008)

si si, ya se lo de mayusculas,   lo se soy chatero y forista viejo.   fue mi  superior aca en la oficina quien agarro todo con mayusculas.....  perdonemoslo si?

gracias y pondremos en practica lo mencionado y les comentaremos los resultados....

en minusculas obvio .......

Gracias por todo


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 15, 2008)

quemero73 said:


> fue mi superior aca en la oficina quien agarro todo con mayusculas..... perdonemoslo si?


Solo si agarra una regla y le da un reglazo en los nudos para que recuerde la próxima. (  +  )



quemero73 said:


> Gracias por todo


 Con mucho gusto...


----------



## galileogali (Feb 17, 2008)

Planteo: Se tiene una Tabla con informacion, en uno de los Campos, se carga la celda correspondiente al mismo para cada registro con gran cantidad de informacion, que posteriormente resulta imposible ver por mas que se ensanche la celda, maxime si se tiene en cuenta el máximo de 255 caracteres para mostrar.
Posible solucion:
1) Ir a Ver>>Barras de Herramientas >>Cuadro de Controles>> crear en la hoja un TextBox (por defecto el sistema Llamara TextBox1
2) Colocar esta macro en el Módulo de la Hoja que contenga la Tabla.
(estoy suponiendo que el Campo a Observar amplificadamente es el que corresponde a la Columna "Q")

```
Private Sub Worksheet_SelectionChange(ByVal Target As Range)

Dim txtbox As Object

Set txtbox = Me.TextBox1
If Target.Column <> Range("q1").Column Then
txtbox.Visible = False

Else
With txtbox
.Visible = True
.Value = ActiveCell.Value
.MultiLine = True
.Top = ActiveCell.Top
.Left = Range("A2").Left
.Width = Range("A1:O1").Width
.AutoSize = True
End With
End If
End Sub
```

Al seleccionar cada celda del Campo en columna "Q", se mostrara el contenido de dicha celda en el TextBox

En mi Blog puedes descargar un archivo en el que muestro como funciona.


----------

